# Big Flounders - Revised with spell check



## FatCat (Oct 31, 2008)

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">So let me hit spell check and my grammar editor for all you haters out there. For those of you who offered constructive criticism on the gigging of the redfish, thank you.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">First of all, I wrote the previous post in a hurry and didn't proof read it. Second, for those of you who think a black man can't fish/gig fish and want to use a public forum to blast me, well that's very shallow minded. Third, I am new to the sport and didn't know you can't gig redfish......my bad, won't happen again. And for those of you who have never seen blood coagulate after being stuck....I don't know what to say to you. Here's another picture of the backside of the redfish and flounder.....and yes I was wearing my lifejacket to teach my son a little safety!

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Not hatin' ya man, just have seen someone get caught before and the man will tell you you should know the regs for the species you target. I hope you post many, many more pics! I bet they were good eating! I always wear my life jacket when I go alone, just in case something was to happen. Those fish don't know what color we are, just have fun and build memories with your son. He'll probably have that boat one day too!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

looks like a nice flounder - way to go man!


----------



## metal11 (Oct 7, 2007)

Good job on the flounder just watch out for those reds. Don't worry about the other post but get use to it. On this board you are bound to have some one slam you for something.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

They all bleed red! Nice Job!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Any day you get a red and a flounder is a good day.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't sweat it man. The great majority of folks on here are great people. Welcome to the sport and the PFF!


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

*FatCat Welcome to the forum! *The only way you are going to learn is by getting out there and fishing which you are doing.:clap Being active on the PFF will indeed help improve your fishing IQ as it has mine. You learn by making mistakes and I can assure you that everyone has made one or two before. I can say there were some rules pertaining to fishing I had never knew of a year ago until I actually started catching fish.



Awesome Flounder by the way.:takephoto Glad to see you teaching your son and wearing your PFD to promote safety. I hope you continue to get out there and enjoy what the waters have to offer us.



Ant


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats on the flounder, you will learn alot here.. good thing wearing the life-jacket.. .But hey your suppose to button all the straps... oke


----------

